# Another Drone video getting ready and drilling oats.



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Very Nice! I'm glad someone washed to top of the tractor cab. I rarely wash our tractor cabs.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just can't wrap my head around only planting under the pivot.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Just can't wrap my head around only planting under the pivot.


Yep unless you want to do flood irrigation the best thing to do with corners not under the pivot is to plant some dry land grass. Though in my part of Colorado many farms just sell off the corners.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Yep unless you want to do flood irrigation the best thing to do with corners not under the pivot is to plant some dry land grass. Though in my part of Colorado many farms just sell off the corners.


Anybody use corner arms out your way Teslan? Or is land still plentiful enough there not worried about covering every inch they can?

Here a good GPS with RTK correction corner arm can run as much as the rest of the system.

Of course here unless it's an extremely dry year, the corners still grow something, may only be half or a little less than the rest of the field under the pivot.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes there are corner systems. We have a Reinke one, but I don't recommend Reinke. You get what you pay for with them and what you pay is still not cheap. It still leaves fairly large corners. Out where Tim lives land is significantly more plentiful and less developed then here where I am so probably not as many corner arms out there. Not many farmers want to mess with flood irrigating the corners or some other system if they are farming quite a bit of land. Quite often here if the corners aren't sold off for houses that is where the tanks and seperators are located for the gas and oil wells that are in the fields.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Not enough water to run corner systems on most of the ground out here. Most of the corners here are farmed as dryland and left fallow every other year.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you on wells out there?


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yah, seen a year old Reinke just collapse between towers, was during a hot dry spell as well, that seed corn was hurt bad before it got fixed. Not sure if the owner got any money from Reinke or not but heard lawsuit tossed around a few times.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Yah, seen a year old Reinke just collapse between towers, was during a hot dry spell as well, that seed corn was hurt bad before it got fixed. Not sure if the owner got any money from Reinke or not but heard lawsuit tossed around a few times.


My college roommate's dad bought a Reinke there in Indiana near Shipshewana with a corner arm. I asked how much they paid for it and he said $50,000. That blew my mind. We paid over $90k for our Reinke with a corner arm of the same length 5 years ago. After visiting him last fall and looking at the pivot. What they are selling there or sold his dad are not the same as they sell here. The main pipe isn't as large. The truss metal isn't as thick. The whole thing was a cheaper version of what we have. I figure it's because they don't need to run as much as they do here or put out as much water. Which in corn here it can be 24 hours a day for 30 days straight or more in July and August. But they still have to stand up to wind and the elements. Especially if in your area you get ice storms. That's a lot of weight on them.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Teslan said:


> My college roommate's dad bought a Reinke there in Indiana near Shipshewana with a corner arm. I asked how much they paid for it and he said $50,000. That blew my mind. We paid over $90k for our Reinke with a corner arm of the same length 5 years ago. After visiting him last fall and looking at the pivot. What they are selling there or sold his dad are not the same as they sell here. The main pipe isn't as large. The truss metal isn't as thick. The whole thing was a cheaper version of what we have. I figure it's because they don't need to run as much as they do here or put out as much water. Which in corn here it can be 24 hours a day for 30 days straight or more in July and August. But they still have to stand up to wind and the elements. Especially if in your area you get ice storms. That's a lot of weight on them.


So what does it cost per acre to install one with the pumping equipment? Obiously, the well varies from place to place. Do you have to pay for the water in some places?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

barnrope said:


> So what does it cost per acre to install one with the pumping equipment? Obiously, the well varies from place to place. Do you have to pay for the water in some places?


some places you pay for it some places you cant find water


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

barnrope said:


> So what does it cost per acre to install one with the pumping equipment? Obiously, the well varies from place to place. Do you have to pay for the water in some places?


It really varies per farm. Especially with pumping equipment. Depends what sort of water you are pumping and how far and how much you need to pump. Then do you run your pivot off the grid or do you use some sort of generator. Then there are pipeline costs from well or water source to pivot.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Here with being able to hook up to three phase in most areas you can't generate it your self for anywhere near as cheap.

Depends on the area here, near New Carlisle I know of a guy in a real bad year for drought he turned it on in May and run it all summer, never shut off once. But they have a real black sandy soil with gravel under it.

Not more than a mile and a half from us a neighbors farm needs drastically more tile on the east half and much better irrigation on the west half. Mile long rows from east to west and half mile deep north to south.

Don't have to pay for water here, yet. Always over report water usage here so if they do start restricting it, they might cut you back to what you're actually using.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Beautiful video, thanks Tim!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Drone Wars....the Game of Drones.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/precision-agriculture/game-of-drones-google-beats-facebook-to_234-ar42856


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Pic in the Washington Post of a farmer? in China spraying his rice I assume with a chopper drone-pretty cool. Won't be long before every farmer won't remember how he got along without his spray drone, just like skid loaders I guess.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Pic in the Washington Post of a farmer? in China spraying his rice I assume with a chopper drone-pretty cool. Won't be long before every farmer won't remember how he got along without his spray drone, just like skid loaders I guess.


I still don't have my skidloader!!


----------

